# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Merbau Deck 140 x 19 with border

## Qsilver

Hi all, 
currently buildin my first deck, asked a lot of questions before I started and did a fair bit of planning on materials, techniques etc. coming along nicely and ready to fix down the boards. Just a couple of things if I can get some other opinions would be great.  
Using Merbau 140 x 19 - like the look of the wider boards and got a decent price.
Using Fischer SS decking Screws - apparently German made and sweet as??
Using a 3-5mm gap?
Using Smart Bit 3.6mm drill bit + countersink.
Using 3 screws per board at each joist?
Also creating a picture frame border. 
Is 3 screws too much given these screws are bright as? and are going to be seriously visible?
Should I lay as told 5 boards at a time with spacers, then chalkline and fix from left to right?
Do I need to leave the same gap between corner joins on the border? 
Any help would be great, the Mrs wants it done ASAP but not dont rush it......

----------


## stevoh741

Hi all, 
currently buildin my first deck, asked a lot of questions before I started and did a fair bit of planning on materials, techniques etc. coming along nicely and ready to fix down the boards. Just a couple of things if I can get some other opinions would be great.  
Using Merbau 140 x 19 - like the look of the wider boards and got a decent price. I'm not a merbau fan but if there is no concrete under for it to stain then each to their own
Using Fischer SS decking Screws - apparently German made and sweet as?? German made......nice!
Using a 3-5mm gap? That size board I perfer 8mm gap which is self cleaning. To small a gap and it clogs up with chit
Using Smart Bit 3.6mm drill bit + countersink. Yes
Using 3 screws per board at each joist? Overkill in my opinion - 2 per joist will suffice
Also creating a picture frame border. Nice
Is 3 screws too much given these screws are bright as? and are going to be seriously visible?
as above
Should I lay as told 5 boards at a time with spacers, then chalkline and fix from left to right? I lay the whole deck using the minimum amout of screws I can to fix decking straight, then chalkline and screw off en masse.
Do I need to leave the same gap between corner joins on the border? If the timber is KD, I would fix tight and I would glue the mitre. It may/will open at some stage depending on how much weather gets it but IMO will look much better than a gap there.
Any help would be great, the Mrs wants it done ASAP but not dont rush it......

----------


## Qsilver

Thanks stevoh741, looks like Im on the right track then, Id rather use 2 screws just for the look of it, how far from ends should i place them? been told 20mm each end and the 3rd in middle,  Guess I can always use 2 and screw in a 3rd over time if starts to cup is 20mm correct? 
Will post pics when done, might help someone out. Cheers.

----------


## stevoh741

20mm from the edges is about right. You will find any cupping will be up as the board holds water so a middle screw won't do much. I personally use 75mm batton screws for this size board however I don't use 19mm thick rather opting for the 32mm thick so a smaller screw would probably suffice...
Post some pics as you go, always good to see some work - and don't forget to use some joist protection on top of your joists. I opt for malthoid (bituminous paper) but there are other solutions out there.

----------


## Qsilver

Cupping will be up? Is that meaning the edges will rise and the middle will stay down anyway, so middle screw isnt necessary? My supplier said that his timber has only around 10-12% moisture level and is unlikely to cup whereas Bunnings is around 22-24%. The screws Im using are 50mm x 5mm thread, SS A2 slim countersunk head I thought the 50mm would be sufficient for the 19mm board. 
Is joist protection necessary for treated pine joists?

----------


## stevoh741

If it is KD it shouldnt cup but probably will a small amount. I don't buy anything from Bun.......Screws prob be ok but I would personally prob use a 65mm. I would still def use joist protection even(especially) on pine - at the bare minimum paint the tops - all comes down to how long you want it to last.....

----------


## Qsilver

Finished the deck, was a bit worried about the SS screws standing out, but overall not really noticeable, time for a bbq and a beer.

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks great Qsilver. What product did you coat it with?

----------


## stevoh741

Nice work Qsilver. The larger boards looks heaps better hey. Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Qsilver

Thanks, yeah come up well, stoked I went with the 140's. Bit harder than 90's to bend the boards when bowed but overall much cleaner look, especially when using bright
SS screws, not as noticeable with the lesser amount of boards needed. Havent coated it in anything yet, just gave it a high pressure clean to get dirt and stuff off so it was
wet when I took the photos. Will be starting a decking wall now the deck is done then will give them both an oil at the same time once rest of backyard is completed.
Will keep looking on here to get ideas for a good oil/stain. I will give a shout out to my Bosch Blue 18V drill, did a great job would recommend to anyone looking for a good
cordless drill.

----------

